# New X8 Is Here!



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

My new X8 size 151 came in last night and it is absolutely magnificant looking! I will be taking it up to Big Sky Mountain this weekend for a two day test run to let you guys know how it rides. This will be my first time on an X8 of my size (the previous being a 155 I borrowed for the day), so I will be able to get a better idea of how it really handles in the park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha.... well apparently noeone but me cares.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

We're just silent with anticipation 

I think everyone's more curious about the actual review


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

romesaz said:


> We're just silent with anticipation
> 
> I think everyone's more curious about the actual review


Haha right on. I was just so excited that I had to post up that it had come in. I figured on not getting it in until after my Big Sky trip! Ill make sure to get a good review for you guys. 

I can tell you already from doing some living room carpet riding that the 151 is buttery as hell. It has really good torsional flex from having the ICS mount in the center. You can roll your toe and heel of your feet in opposite directions (forward and backward) effortlessly and it will roll right with you (if this makes sense). I was also able to get a some good 3 ft. Ollies off of it on the carpet so it still has a good amount of pop to her. The board with the EST bindings is prety much retarded light and is probably the lightest set up ive owned thus far. The top sheet also looks bling eriffic with the metal flake design. I will have to let the naner sit on the bench for this weekend .


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

i know this is months late, but how did the thing perform! i got a 160 with est bindings


----------

